# Other dictionaries' additions



## 涼宮

Good evening!

Why is English the only language we can suggest new terms to be added but we cannot do that with the other dictionaries that WR offers?. For instance, the German dictionary is the pocket version, it lacks too many words. Is it not possible to increase the amount of words the other WR's dictionaries have?


Thanks for any explanation.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es una buena pregunta. No estaría mal. Y construír diccionarios no disponibles actualmente (algunos sí pero en PDF).


----------



## 涼宮

Sí, también me gustaría ver que WR ofreciese más diccionarios. Como indonesio, catalán, ucraniano, etc. y además incrementase los que ya hay pero que no se les presta mucha atención como el de griego, rumano y alemán, todos esos idiomas que también se ven comúnmente por aquí.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi,

I don't even think that you can suggest new terms for any dictionary on the site currently (unless you consider the English monolingual dictionary additions forum).  We do, though, accept error reports for many dictionaries.

The German dictionary is a special case here on WordReference, since it is unlike many of the others.  The good news is that I expect to replace it with a larger dictionary in the next few months.

Mike


----------



## 涼宮

Thank you Mke, but why?

If it's possible to add new terms in the English-Spanish dictionary, then why is it not possible to do the same with the other dictionaries? What's needed?

Thanks again!


----------



## mkellogg

涼宮 said:


> If it's possible to add new terms in the English-Spanish dictionary


I think you misread what I wrote above.  No, it is not possible to add terms to the English-Spanish dictionary.

I've tried taking suggestions for new terms before, but we get so much more junk than useful translations, that we gave up. We might try again someday.


----------



## 涼宮

But, I had read sometimes at top of the page things like ''translations for the following terms are needed'', etc. I thought that you could actually add new terms to the Eng-Esp dictionary. Or am I completely wrong?


----------



## mkellogg

Oh, that was the Community Translation Project, that has now ended.  That was for adding translations for terms that we already have, not "adding new terms".  At least that is how I think of it.

The German dictionary is different from most other dictionaries on WR. All content is from a licensed dictionary and there is no content from a WR-created dictionary.  That might change in the next year, though.


----------



## 涼宮

I see, thank you sir! I hope that in the future all the dictionaries allow new terms to be added and that new dictionaries are added.


----------

